# Diesel price plummets



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Overnight, the diesel price has dropped from about €1.20 to €1.05. Unlead still at €1.25.

The same in England or not?

Anyone know of any reasons for falling diesel prices?

Russell


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Not in the UK it hasn't. Just paid 95.9p for a litre. Send us some please!!!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi the reason is the warm weather and the stockpiles off kerozene [ heating oil] which is added in the process off low sulphur diesel and the falling oil price :wink:

ray


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Paid 82.9 p for diesel today Texaco garage in Walsall , was at 99.9 p last year


OOPS I hit the wrong button mean 92.9p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Diesel*

Hi

I will swap you some Italian diesel for two loaves of warburtons, some smokey bacon and a jar of mint jelly!

Russell


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

still 92p here.


Motorhomer


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Its 89.9 in Durham


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

87.9p in Bristol



Andrew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Diesel is 89.9 - 96.9 in Peterborough

Dave

656


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Diesel is 87.9p in my neck of the woods.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

On the way home tonight the average price seemed to be 88p ish per litre, 4p drop


stew


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Fuel prices in the euro zone are made even better at the moment because of the good exchange rate with the pound
Tiggs


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Diesel Prices*



Tiggs said:


> Fuel prices in the euro zone are made even better at the moment because of the good exchange rate with the pound
> Tiggs


Not if you pay in euro, earn in euro and live in euro, so why have you brits not got the euro yet....the rest of europe has not gone broke as promised yet anyway.....

oh it is 99.9 cent here....you can do the exchange back to old money yourselves

also note the plural of cent is.....cent


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

We havent got the Euro cos we dont want it and nor do a lot of europeans by all accounts.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Diesel Prices*



jams101 said:


> why have you brits not got the euro yet


Because we have the £ and unfortunately NP. In the early days we had £ S D - Pounds Shillings and Pence - In the early 70s - 72 if I remember rightly - we went to decimalisation. From that date on everything went up in price. Crisps for example were 4d - withing 12 months they were 4np - almost 10d.

In those days, 100d was 8/4d, 240d was £1. We had coins like farthings, half pennys, 3dbits - joeys, sixpences - tanners or sprazeys, shillings, two shillings - florins, half crowns - 2/6d and slightly before my time, Crowns - 5/0d, groats - 4d and 2d coins - cartwheels

Dave

656


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Diesel*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will swap you some Italian diesel for two loaves of warburtons, some smokey bacon and a jar of mint jelly!
> 
> Russell


Russell, I am sensing a serious craving for warbutons and mint jelly, the smoky bacon is a new addition!! If it gets that bad, PM me your address and I'll post you a batch.

Maybe not the bacon as it will get a bit warm but the other bits should be ok!

p.s you don't have to send the italian diesel as payment, I'll do it for free as a concern for your mental well being!! I craved Heinz Beans when in Spain, didn't usually eat a lot of beans but when I couldn't buy them, I wanted them!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Diesel Prices*



jams101 said:


> ..............oh it is 99.9 cent here....


Where is here please?
It's nice to know whereabouts members are based (if necessary without being too pricise, that is).


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

98.9 cent here


----------

